# How do you change a thermostat in a 92 nissan maxima?



## bhockert88 (Dec 4, 2006)

How do you change a thermostat in a 92 Nissan Maxima? Where is it located? The car is a southern car and now is in Minnesota and the air is cold not hot.


----------

